# HS828 Auger gear box



## audiophreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi All,
First want to Thank everyone here for posting all this great info, help and experience.


I pulled the auger housing as it was damaged / bulged out due to gravel driveway and had a friend weld a sleeve in the impeller area of bucket, I have seam sealed it , primed and painted and it looks pretty good ( will post pics) . Unfortunately the Equipment service place I have been using ( and is a Honda dealer) got just about every part wrong and I had to go back several times and they ordered the impeller drive shaft and bearings for the gear box that I specifically stated " I dont need anything in the gear box" and of course they were "Special Order" so i cant return them , so if anyone needs these parts , let me know.


Anyhow.... They sold me Ariens L3 synthetic severe duty gear lube for the gear box ( the old fluid I drained was very clean for 20 or so years old) but looks to me like 75w gear lube - this Ariens stuff looks red like ATF - should I use the Ariens L3 in the gear box or get the 75-90 gear oil ? 



BTW , replacing all the belts, sheer pins , sheer bolts etc. 





Thanks in advance,
Chip


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm confused - Do you have an HS828 as in the title, or an Ariens as in your description/question ?


----------



## audiophreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Right !! I know ... I have a Honda HS828 but the Equipment Honda Dealer sold me Ariens L3 gear Lube for the Auger gear box.


Should I use it is the question


The Honda HS828 owners manual does not specify what to use in the auger gear box - at least I could not find the spec in the manual.





Thank you


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

audiophreak said:


> Right !! I know ... I have a Honda HS828 but the Equipment Honda Dealer sold me Ariens L3 gear Lube for the Auger gear box.
> 
> 
> Should I use it is the question
> ...


did you have to rebuild the auger transmission gear box? I'm sorry . don't know the answer to your question but if that ariens gear lube is 75 to 90w it should be ok. Honda shop manual says use 80-90w .


----------



## audiophreak (Jan 25, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> did you have to rebuild the auger transmission gear box? I'm sorry . don't know the answer to your question but if that ariens gear lube is 75 to 90w it should be ok. Honda shop manual says use 80-90w .





Thank you , I'll get the 80-90w in :smile2:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

80W90 gear oil would be the right fluid

Next time have the Dealer show you a diagram to pick the right parts or look on line, several places offer detailed diagrams with part numbers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> ...several places offer detailed diagrams with part numbers.


This is where I always start when looking for part numbers: Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


----------



## audiophreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you All for your input, I have put the 70-90w gear oil in the Auger gear box and have reassembled the auger and impeller in the bucket and have mounted the bucket . Getting everything else back together.


Question :



should I lube / oil or grease the white plastic bushing that the rotatable chute sits on and the three tabs that hold the shoot down and the worm gear that turns the assembly. 



also : 



I have :
the Impeller gear drive shaft - part # 73251-767-000 - I paid $68.95
and the front and rear bearings for that shaft # 96100-6202000 - I paid $8.95
#96100-6004000 - I paid $13.95


I'll take $60 for them and I'll pay shipping to lower 48 from CT.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

audiophreak said:


> Thank you All for your input, I have put the 70-90w gear oil in the Auger gear box and have reassembled the auger and impeller in the bucket and have mounted the bucket . Getting everything else back together.
> 
> 
> Question :
> ...



yes on the lube.

why don't you keep those parts......you never know you may need them someday.


----------



## audiophreak (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you orangputeh , 



what type of lube ?? White Lithium grease , never seize ???? 



on the parts ... I figure if the originals lasted this long , I probably wont need to replace them until I need to replace the whole thing ... and if someone needs them , why not help someone out


----------

